# What a year.



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

my heart goes out to you , what a wonderful life you had together,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scooby*

Scooby you are a beauty -have fun playing with all of our precious dogs and cats at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So sorry. You have beautiful memories.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your family on this anniversary of losing your sweet boy Scooby. I reread his story and it is so touching. He was definitely a very well loved boy and had such a wonderful life!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I read your story Steve. Scoob was a special dog!!!
Hope you remember all the fun things you did and my thought are with you!
What a great pi with the motor cycle.
And now I need a tissue...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry... anniversaries like this are so hard. I'm glad that you can look back with fond memories. He was a beauty and that picture is a treasure.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a wonderful sweet boy. I'm glad you got some more good time with him after the arthritis diagnosis and so sorry it had to end.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I WAS breathing better, my sinuses had finally cleared until just now... I don't think I read your initial post about Scooby before. Shame on me. Yours was truly a love affair. I hope the memories you have are helping comfort you on this day and all days. I hope Scooby has met up with my Sam and the two of them are fast friends at the Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I remember your story when you first posted and crying along while reading it. The anniversaries are always hard but try to remember the happy times and the joy you had with each other. I love that motorcycle picture.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What great memories you made with your Scooby. He was a special boy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This forum makes me cry so much. Your story about Scooby was beautiful, and he was really lucky to have such a loving dad. Many people would have given up where you only tried harder to help your boy. That picture of him is great. He was a handsome guy.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

ScoobyDoo said:


> Two days after starting Deramaxx my dog was paralyzed. Not totally but he could not stand. If I helped him to his feet he would Knuckle over his paws. We were devestated. So back to the vet we went. He said we should think about putting Scooby down due to his severe arthritis.Needless to say that was not an option. I said to the vet," _*This dog carried me for 9 years and I will carry him for 9 more.*_" So I went home and immediately started googling.


I was composed until I read that. 



ScoobyDoo said:


> Wish you were here Scoob. Wish you could have stayed long enough to meet baby Stephen. I still miss you.


We lost our golden boy Rusty to cancer in Jaunuary. We got a new baby girl Gracie, just 2 weeks ago, and I can't tell you how many times I've said to Rusty...I wish you were still here to meet Gracie.

Today my minds eyes pictures Rusty and Scooby running together through the meadows surrounding the bridge. I'm also sure that as you remember Scooby today, he is remembering you in the same way and looking foward to the time when the two of you will be reunited.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry. Anniversaries are so hard. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I remember your origional post. It was touching then and it's touching now. It's good to hear from you. Hugs to Stephen!


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

Now I'm crying at work looking like an idiot. You and scooby had a special bond. I enjoyed reading his life story.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Scooby will always walk with you - he is nestled deep in your heart

Run free and sleep softly Scooby


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your original post about losing Scooby still brings me tears. You will never forget him, and in that way he is always with you.

Now, we need to see how Mr. Baloo has grown!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Anniversaries are so hard and I am facing 2 next month--my old golden Buck on May 15 (2 years) and my not so old golden girl KayCee on May 25 (1 year) Both died in my arms, the ashes of both buried out under the bouganvilla with her brother, Hunter. They just do not leve our hearts do they.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I just had a good cry - I came on here in November the day I lost my 10 year old Golden GQ - I just read your original post and ughhhhhh - I just feel it - its only been a little over 4 months for me but It just doesn't go away at all - I am sorry for you and Scoob - and sorry for your loss as I can sense that you guys had a pretty terrific bond - I was hoping that someday this crappy feeling would go away, but I guess it just never does - I try to just think of the good times, and it looks like you are doing a good job of that - I admire that...

xoxoxo


----------

